# 20 gallon cleaning help



## Alysssa440 (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a 20 gallon long fish tank, and it takes a whisper power 30 filter and a topfin 20 filter (just got the topfin filter to see if the 30 wasnt soing the trick so dot mid the two different brands) to keep the water uncloudy, but now I'm faced with the challenge of dirty rocks. The fish poop and food falls to the ground - normal things for an aquarium, but they stay there and turn my rocks nasty yellowish, or brownish. I was wondering if anyone knew how to keep the rocks clean (because a 20 gallon tank takes alot of work to fully clean and change every month like I do with my little 1 gallon for my betta) without having to take them all completely out of the tank every month?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you vacuum the bottom with a siphon vac? The rocks get sucked up, cleaned off, then fall back to the ground when you lift the siphon.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What about a gravel siphon? 
You only change your water once every month, even on your 1 gallon? All of your tanks need a water change at least once a week... Especially your 1G, the ammonia will build up very quickly, your betta will get sick.


----------



## Alysssa440 (Feb 9, 2013)

That's the tank, if that helps.


----------



## Alysssa440 (Feb 9, 2013)

No, I do change my 1 gallon every week! I was just using that as an example because I do about half a water change every week for the 20 gallon. Haven't thought about a vaccum, thanks!


----------



## Alysssa440 (Feb 9, 2013)

LebronTheBetta said:


> What about a gravel siphon?
> You only change your water once every month, even on your 1 gallon? All of your tanks need a water change at least once a week... Especially your 1G, the ammonia will build up very quickly, your betta will get sick.




No, I do change my 1 gallon every week! I was just using that as an example because I do about half a water change every week for the 20 gallon. Haven't thought about a vaccum, thanks!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

A one gallon should be changed three times a week (50%, 50%, 100%). +1 on the gravel vac.


----------



## Alysssa440 (Feb 9, 2013)

registereduser said:


> Do you vacuum the bottom with a siphon vac? The rocks get sucked up, cleaned off, then fall back to the ground when you lift the siphon.


No, I didn't even think of one of those! Do you know how much a normal one would be, like the average price?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

video on how it works http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6Re04cYJcY


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Under 10$ and worth every penny.


----------



## Alysssa440 (Feb 9, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> A one gallon should be changed three times a week (50%, 50%, 100%). +1 on the gravel vac.


Wow, didnt know that. I've only been doing 100% once a week. Thanks!


----------



## Alysssa440 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks guys! Really helped!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, okay. I thought that was what you wrote. xD That's great then! I like the Top Fin brand for siphons, good luck!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Alysssa440 said:


> No, I didn't even think of one of those! Do you know how much a normal one would be, like the average price?


You can get one for maybe $15-$20 for a tank that size at Petsmart or Petco. Since you haven't been vacuuming each week I would only do half the tank one week & then the other half the next week. Push the nozzle down into the gravel to get the debris that may have settled into it. Remember the gravel vac also removes water so watch how full your bucket is while you're doing it. I've almost overflowed a bucket or two. Vacuuming well should also help with the cloudiness.


----------

